# I am in love



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

with my caulk gun.

found an ets 3000. It has a dripless switch so when I am caulking smaller stuff I leave it there. When I am glazing (latex glaze comes in caulk like tubes) or caulking big cracks, flip the switch with my thumb and get er done.
The real treat about the 300 is it has like an 18:1 ratio so its super easy squeeze for your hand, even pumping out elastomeric or other thick stuff. really helps the wrists and forearms and hands.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tsunami

This may have been before your time here on painttalk, but I had to retire my long time caulking gun earlier this year. I will caution you that affection for caulking guns leads to controversy sometimes. Perhaps timhag will pull up a link so you can learn from our experiences with this topic.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I do remember that thread,here ya go V :thumbsup: http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2092&highlight=retired+caulking


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have one that looks just like that, except mine does not have the selector switch. It is a good caulk gun. The only thing I would change is that I like having the end of the caulk tube open so when you are just caulking a little bit, you can wipe the excess caulk off your finger in the caulk tube.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

That's good gun we have a couple of them, all tho i have gone back to some that look similar but are metal. When we use Vulkem 116 the ets sometimes doesn't seem strong enough to push it with good consistency


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

no no Scott, that was one of my first threads that I read.
JNLP commented on how nice the ets 2000 are (what Dean sounds like he is using). Those are alright, I was never a huge fan of my 2000, but man this 3000 . . . its something else. 
Scott, what did you ever do about old blue?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Scott, what did you ever do about old blue?


Hung her proudly on the shop wall of fame with all the other legends, and moved forward with a new gun.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

here we go again ....someone go interupt Brian's teleconfrence molding young uneducated painting minds and tell him to help Scott out with his caulk.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

How well are you able to keep it clean, looks like plastic housing. I use a dripless metal gun, easy to keep clean.
Sage


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

sage said:


> How well are you able to keep it clean, looks like plastic housing. I use a dripless metal gun, easy to keep clean.
> Sage


I think the plastic ones are easier to get dried caulking off of. Also they don't bend when you drop them.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I looked at mine today and noticed they were 2000's whats the difference between the 2k and 3k?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I looked at mine today and noticed they were 2000's whats the difference between the 2k and 3k?


a lot. a lot. pretty much everything I said I liked about the 3k the 2k didnt have. I was comparing the 3k to the 2k.


----------



## Stilts (Apr 14, 2008)

I hate my 2000. We use mostly dap elastomeric caulk and it doesn't push it out very well at all, I've also noticed it's worthless with caulks to match tile grout colors and construction adhesive. Do you have to flip the switch to drip to allow it to push the thicker material?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Stilts said:


> I hate my 2000. We use mostly dap elastomeric caulk and it doesn't push it out very well at all, I've also noticed it's worthless with caulks to match tile grout colors and construction adhesive. Do you have to flip the switch to drip to allow it to push the thicker material?


I only use the 2000's for interior painters caulk. We use Vulkem 116 outside and I use a metal gun, I think by newborn or gator. not sure..


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Stilts said:


> I hate my 2000. We use mostly dap elastomeric caulk and it doesn't push it out very well at all, I've also noticed it's worthless with caulks to match tile grout colors and construction adhesive. Do you have to flip the switch to drip to allow it to push the thicker material?


you can push either with the switch in either position.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have never gotten or seen any one get this passionate about a caulking gun. I'll have to check this one out for myself.:detective:

Backing up slowly
OK!!! Never mind I wont ask no more questions.:blush::icon_redface:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

**note to self**
Add to handbook, no getting passionate with caulk and or caulk gun.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> **note to self**
> Add to handbook, no getting passionate with caulk and or caulk gun.


page 138

Your Caulk
Do not drip from your caulk gun.
Do not get your caulk in the customers bush. (I had this happen once and as I scolded "Get your caulk out of the Customers bush" i heard how it sounded)
Do not get excited about your caulk gun.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> page 138
> 
> Your Caulk
> Do not drip from your caulk gun.
> ...


 
Um,....getting excited about my caulk gun is what shot caulk in the customer's bush. :icon_redface:

Don't even ask for a sealant sample.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Let not bring up the elongation of the sealant ether.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Let not bring up the elongation of the sealant ether.


All I know is that when my tube is full....My handle sticks straight out.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> All I know is that when my tube is full....My handle sticks straight out.


atta boy


----------

